# Spy shots of the RS (allegedly)



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

See what you think ...
http://www.autoblog.com/2015/10/12/audi-tt-rs-spy-shots/


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm surprised there is no fixed wing like the MK2. I guess I'm expecting something that looks more like this:


































The front bumper doesn't look far off under the camo. No trim running all-around - and different DRL style.

Edit: added TTS comparison


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Seem to have eradicated the wheel arch gap and with the wider tyres, got the spacing spot on. Apart from that, you're just paying (£££?) for an extra 500cc and another pot.

Just hope that those aren't the default wheels.... :roll:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Now that looks better from the front, almost concept car like.

So 2016 it is then


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

They look like the headlights from the sport (xenon) rather than led which have a different drl pattern.

Dread to think how much the car will cost


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I wonder if the Quattro writing will be below the plate (like the concept), seems the way Audi is going for the RS models.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I've got high hopes for this but looking at the photo's there doesn't seem that much difference.I had to look at it a few times to spot anything but what it's got in the trouser dept will make itself known,I'm sure.

It'll be interesting to see how they differentiate the interior,will there be an additional display for the passenger for example.

No doubt they'll prolong the agony with the slow striptease of the camouflage as it seems to be the industry norm these days


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Recaro seats


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

doubt they would put all the RS trimmings on a test mule.

i'm sure a fixed wing and a more aggressive front bumper will emerge 

but I am not seeing the mk3 as different enough still (except the inside) to tempt me from a much cheaper TTRS mk2.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sure that looks nothing like the final car. As others have said expect a more dynamic front bumper and static rear spoiler. At the moment all I care about is how it will drive. After the RS3 didn't excite I hope they redouble there efforts on the TTRS and push for a late 2016 early 2017. The TTS is so good at the moment the RS will need to be something special indeed to make me switch.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

hope its not Auto Only ...

can imagine there is a cost saving to having a Autobox on all the 2.5L engines and not making a Manual.. or maybe Manual is cost option! ? :lol: :roll:

I expect this one day... to pay more, for less (manual box).


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Alexjh said:


> hope its not Auto Only ...
> 
> can imagine there is a cost saving to having a Autobox on all the 2.5L engines and not making a Manual.. or maybe Manual is cost option! ? :lol: :roll:
> 
> I expect this one day... to pay more, for less (manual box).


Well considering the RS3 and new R8 are auto only I really wouldn't hold my breathe on that one. I expect the new 7 speed S-Tronic to be your only option. Indeed I expect Audi to do away with all manuals on there sporty models at some point.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

GoTeamGb2012 said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > hope its not Auto Only ...
> ...


Yep,

The writings on the wall as manufacturers can quote better mpg which in turn gives them a lower carbon footprint to meet ever Swinging EU targets.Same goes for electric assisted steering and Stop-Start etc.

It's not just Audi,it's all European manufacturers.Although it may not be involving,auto transmission is the future.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Yep... I suspect it will be Auto Only..

as you say its less involving, but also I know its faster I don't mind the speed and the ease of leaving the lights like a rocket, but there is something "romantic" and enjoyable about getting a gear change and revs "just so"


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Could get new lighter engine.

*New generation of hardcore coupé could get new aluminium-block five-cylinder engine producing up to 400bhp*
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop ... -spy-shots


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It'll need the aluminium engine block to remain competitive and not so nose heavy,but the word "could" is so subjective as to appear ages away yet.

I very much doubt this will be early next year,more like the back end of 2016.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

That timing would suit me just fine - Probably drop into it when mine is 2 years old (if it's any cop that is...)


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

These reviewers seem to know shit about the cars they review - why bother to tell us the new RS will be 4wd only... since when was there a choice of FWD on an RS ffs?!!!


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

SpudZ said:


> That timing would suit me just fine - Probably drop into it when mine is 2 years old (if it's any cop that is...)


Like Spudz has said will be keeping my TTS for at least two years then changing to the RS if its any good.

In my honest opinion it will have to be something very special for me to change from the TTS, as I think the TTS is an all round fantastic car in every area, so much better than the RS plus I owned before it.

I.E handling, tech, interior, and so on, the only thing I miss from the RS is the sports exhaust note but this could be put right on the TTS with an after market exhaust system.

This is just my opinion and doesn`t mean that the RS wasn`t a great car because it was, its just that things have moved on and the TTS is a great car and I`m very lucky to own one. :wink:


----------

